# ok how about this eldar color scheme?



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

hey all, ill get pics up hopefully soon. i was trying to think of a celestial/midnight looking theme for my eldar army...i painted a guardian in necron abyss foundation, and did a black wash on that to make it look a bit darker and bring out the lines a bit. for the helmet/sash i did the foundation color that is very similar to bleached bone. the face and weapons are left black for now..(i may do the gun in the bone color as well. the wall i have hit though is with this....in your opinions what should the gem colors be? thanks in advance!


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Dark red or dark purple. Get some pics up and I'll be able to judge better what will go with your paint scheme.


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

ahhh nice, for some reason i had a bright color in mind for the gems. i was thinking bad moon yellow. will the face be ok black, along with the gun? you dont think it will make them look like dark eldar do you? =) thanks for the in put so far!


----------

